# Possibly moving to Tennesse from Mississauga, Canada



## dacana (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,
I may possibly move to Nashville, TN as I got a job offer. I lived in US before but on the north-east side in CT, NJ, ME. We have a family with 2 kids (6 year and 2 year old). I need to know if its a wise decision to move to TN and if yes, which area should I choose to move with good schools, safe, decent and clean community with closer shopping area. My job will be in downtown Nashville and I prefer not to live too far from the place.

I heard that schools are not good in TN state and much better in Canada (Mississauga area). Is it true? This is very important that if schools are not up-to the mark there, I will not move as my kids will suffer. 

I prefer not living in Nashville but somewhere closer in a suburb area like Davidson county (what I read from various forums and they recommend it). Are there any nice close by places which are recommended by keeping in view the above necessities?


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Look into town of Franklin and Brentwood gor good school district.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

would not even consider it ..
youu are better off where you are


----------



## dacana (Jul 7, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> would not even consider it ..
> youu are better off where you are


Hi Davis1, any specific reasons I might not consider moving to TN?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dacana said:


> Hi Davis1, any specific reasons I might not consider moving to TN?


I lived in both 
just for the 
kids education and medical cost I woud stay there


----------



## dacana (Jul 7, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> I lived in both
> just for the
> kids education and medical cost I woud stay there


ok, but medical cost is fine with me and I can bear it. Is education system really worse over there? This really put me in little shock with your statement "just for the kids education I woud stay there" and thought as US education system is one the best in the world.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Best Education In The World: Finland, South Korea Top Country Rankings, U.S. Rated Average

Canada is 10th 

USA 17th


----------



## dacana (Jul 7, 2013)

Question - why you moved back to US when you say you also lived in Canada?

And do you know how much taxes you have to pay in Canada? Health is free but not totally free. For everything, you have to pay 20% more on each same stuff. Much more to say and I am sure if it comes to saving, US is far more better.


----------



## dacana (Jul 7, 2013)

And I was reading 2013 report which says 
United States education system is ranked first followed by Sweden, Switzerland, Canada, Denmark, Finland, the Netherlands, Australia, Singapore and the United Kingdom.


----------



## dacana (Jul 7, 2013)

I am not debating on US and Canada education system. I just wanted to know where should I move closer to Nashville where there is better school and safe and decent community.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The quality of education in the United States is highly localized. There are superb public and private schools in many parts of the United States. There are also some awful schools. Nobody chooses a statistical average quality for their children. They choose a school, hopefully an excellent one.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I would open a map and look for bigger cities than Nashville. Better schools are usually more expensive and located in bigger cities (with more population). Because better schools pay more to their teachers and bigger cities offer more opportunities to teachers, schools and also students. I wouldn't look for a good school in a rural area.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I disagree. First of all, some of the best private schools in the U.S. are located in rural or semi-rural areas. Many of them are expensive boarding schools. To pick some examples, Philips Exeter Academy is located in Exeter, New Hampshire, which is not a particularly urban area. St. Paul's is in Concord, New Hampshire -- Concord is not at all a big city. The Groton School in Groton, Massachusetts, is another example in a non-urban area. Deerfield Academy is located in outright rural western Massachusetts.

Moreover, many schools in rural areas have low student-to-teacher ratios, and there's some good evidence personalized attention helps. To pick a couple examples, rural public schools in Minnesota and Maine tend to be rather excellent, on average.

Absent more investigation, one fairly good way to judge whether good schools will be available is to consider the parents living in the area. If the parents tend to be highly educated, and if there are at least reasonable numbers of children (i.e. it's not strictly an "empty nest" community), chances are pretty good the schools in the area will be at least adequate. Note that doesn't necessarily mean high income nor does it necessarily mean urban. For example, there are exceptionally highly educated populations in certain rural communities in the U.S., such as those with prestigious universities. Hanover, New Hampshire, where Dartmouth College is located, would be one example among many. Note that Nashville is home to Vanderbilt University, and Vanderbilt is home to one of the world's best medical centers. There are many, many people in and around Vanderbilt that are extremely well educated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The job is in Nashville; the kids are 2 and 6!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, and please read what I wrote which is responsive to that situation while also providing some background on U.S. education.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher - to me it sounds like OP is looking for a straw not to relocate.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I have no idea, but if the requirement is to obtain high quality educational services for children, that's very possible in both locations. USN is one example in Nashville in the Vanderbilt University area.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> I have no idea, but if the requirement is to obtain high quality educational services for children, that's very possible in both locations. USN is one example in Nashville in the Vanderbilt University area.


The kids are 2 and 6.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, and USN would be _one example_ for the 6 year old immediately and for the 2 year old in time. Kids tend to grow up, and kids tend to still require education beyond age 5. If you have other examples, the original poster would likely be appreciative.

I think one of us is trying to respond to the original poster's question with some advice on how to approach schooling for his children. Maybe we should both focus on that question.


----------

